# four possibly pregnant rats!!!!!!!



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

A few weeks ago my husband rescued four girls, a woman bought a rat back in april as a replacement for her children because they couldn't have a dog in the building, which didn't go as planned. Not only did the children not want the little girl but they were less then thrilled when she ended up giving birth. The woman claims that the mom only had three babies, all girls which is I know is possible it just doesn't seem likely. The girls were all kept in a small hamster cage with aspen bedding and fed bird food and american cheese until my husband saw a post about them being put in a feeder bin if someone did not come take them right away. So, thats how i ended up with four girls who may or may not have had contact with males, please take a look at there pictures and help! They have been with me since October 2nd and honestly look round but maybe thats just because they have actual food now?


----------



## fourbabyratties (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm not educated at all in pregnant rats, however I was just looking up pictures of them and I think you may have pregnant ratties on your hands! If you don't already know that, since this thread was created days ago. If they have given birth or if you found out if they're pregnant or not, I hope all is going well. Sorry I couldn't be more of a help!


----------

